# Sound Deivce Problem



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone again,

I have problem with audio deivce and I have Realtek AC'97 Audio conflict in my device manager. So I click to enable this Device and it installing then it restart by it self. I loged in then there was same conflict in my device manager too and it was not installed. I tried to install it like 4 times and it not installed yet. :4-dontkno And I downloaded the file of driver for audio from optima then it installing and got shut down. Then I logged in and there was one of conflict in my device manager. I don't know why....:4-dontkno 

Please help me at this moment. :sayno: 

If anyone know about this, just post here.

Thanks


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF

This is your onbaord audio I'm assuming? What other adapter cards do you have installed in the system? 

Try removing the device from Device Manager and reboot. The Hardware wizard should open and follow the prompts to install the drivers.


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have only video card installed in my system and the audio deivce came with motherbroad.

Yep i did but when i logged in and it showed 'new hardware audio' on the task. Then it restart automatically and i logged in again. it showed same again on the task then it restart automatically again. 

Any ideas?

Cheers,


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Anything else in Device Manager with a yellow question mark or exclamation point? 
Can you boot into Safe Mode successfully without it rebooting? 

What is the make/model of your computer? 

Where did you get the driver for your audio device?


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi again,

Nope there was no yellow question marks or exclamation points in the Device Manager.

Alright I reboot my computer into safe mode and enable this sound device. It want me reboot my computer then rebooted my computer. It show me which i enter safe mode or windows normally. I enter that window normally then it loading window xp. It reboot itself but i didn't do anythings. it showed up agian safe or normal.

My computer is Optima N09-01284 or X10-60264 but i don't know which one. I have serial number for computer and it was 1045400-0105-013. It Window home XP.

The Driver came from http://pages.optima.com.au/ and downloaded it from http://www.optima.com.au/Downloads/...5-013&os=Windows+XP+Home&type=Audio+Downloads 

Thank for helping me 

Cheers,


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone know about this problem?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Its possible your not installing the correct driver.


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Well How can I installing the correct driver?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Using your motherboard driver cd would be my first suggestion. If you do not have one then d/l the drivers from the internet. The reason I stated that you may not be installing the correct driver is because ..you are not positive on what your system is. 



> My computer is Optima N09-01284 or X10-60264 but i don't know which one. I have serial number for computer and it was 1045400-0105-013. It Window home XP.


You need to find out what the maek/model of your motherbaord is. If needed, open the case and look on the board itself.


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey

It worked today and I installed the driver from motherbroad cd. I changed the sound playback to SoundMax Digital Audio. It worked  The sound is funny too much bass?

Thank you for help!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Adjust the settings if there is too much bass.........


----------



## Top_End (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I mute the Bassboost setting and it better now.

Thank dude!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Your Welcome

This thread will be closed. The original poster has stated that he/she is not needing additional assistance. If the original poster needs this thread re-opened please pm a moderator.


----------

